
And Yet: On Writer's Block - pepys
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/and-yet/
======
ggambetta
An interesting take on writer's block. I took a more pragmatic approach, I
guess, and found workarounds for it. Shameless plug:
[http://www.gabrielgambetta.com/tgl_swiss_trains.html#fightin...](http://www.gabrielgambetta.com/tgl_swiss_trains.html#fightingwriters-
block-on-swisstrains) Happy to send anyone a link to the full ebook version,
btw.

------
gjvc
This entire piece reads like an self-referential exercise in irony.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
There is a subtle difference between writer's block and burn out, though the
two might manifest hand in hand sometimes.

